# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Cà phê Nấm, nơi tiếng ồn bị bỏ quên - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> * Nấm Coffee*
> 
> _10D Hoàng Hoa Thám, P.7, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP. HCM_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nấm Coffee_


*Có một điều dễ cảm nhận được ở Nấm là dù đến bao lần, Nấm vẫn đẹp, cái đẹp đến từ sự hoà quyện của phong cách và âm nhạc.*


Cũng như con đường Hoàng Hoa Thám mà mình đang toạ lạc, Nấm mang đến cho mọi người cảm giác nhẹ nhàng, dễ chịu nhờ bức tường dây leo xanh mát vừa dùng để ngăn sự ồn ào vừa làm đẹp không gian bên trong.

Đặt chân lên những phiến đá ong bắc ngang dòng nước nhỏ vào quán, bạn sẽ bị mê hoặc bởi bức tranh tinh tế từ những chiếc đèn thiết kế lạ, những bức tường đầy tranh ảnh, khoảng trần cách điệu, bộ ghế sofa nhiều màu sắc được bài trí theo một chủ đề nhất định cùng dòng nhạc cover, khiến bạn muốn thả ngay người xuống ghế, phủi bay khói bụi đường.

Thong thả bước lên những bậc thang lên tầng trên, kéo nhẹ cánh cửa nhỏ, bạn sẽ nhận ra hương gỗ thoảng trong gió, tận mắt thấy những vật dụng xưa cũ, đưa tay sờ những bộ bàn ghế mộc và để phát hiện những mệt mỏi của cuộc sống dường như không tồn tại.

Hoặc giả như bạn là “tín đồ khí trời” thì những bộ ghế sofa bọc nỉ xanh mát đặt ở khoảng không bên ngoài sẽ thích hợp với những buổi trò chuyện với bạn bè. Tại đây, bạn có thể đánh mắt xuống con đường đang dần chìm vào ánh đèn vàng của đêm, vừa thả hồn trong những ca khúc cover theo phong cách lạ cũng thú vị không kém.

Không chỉ lưu luyến ở điểm nhấn không gian, dòng nhạc, khách còn bị Nấm “mê hoặc” với các món nước, trà, cà phê, sinh tố… được pha chế khéo léo . Đó là món trà Nấm vừa đẹp mắt vừa có tác dụng trị viêm họng được kết hợp hài hoà từ vị chua thanh của quất, vị ngọt của mật ong, tính sát khuẩn của bạc hà. Món sinh tố Nấm là sự hoà quyện có tính toán của giữa mùi thơm, vị ngọt của chuối và cái đắng nồng của ca cao, với vị đọng lại chua nhẹ, thơm thơm. Ngoài các món nước, quán cũng phục vụ các quán ăn hay cơm trưa văn phòng với thực đơn thay đổi từng ngày.

Còn một điểm nữa bạn không nên bỏ qua ở Nấm là các vở kịch ngắn vui nhộn, trẻ trung vào các tối chủ nhật đầu và giữa tháng với mức phụ thu 40.000 đồng/người, hay các đêm nhạc mộc vào các tối thứ 7 (phụ thu 20.000đồng/người).





















> * Nấm Coffee*
> 
> _10D Hoàng Hoa Thám, P.7, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP. HCM_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nấm Coffee_




(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## loplipop

Quán này nhìn có vẻ cổ điển nhỉ
Không gian khá tuyệt

----------

